# How can I get the thread tension the loosest on Melco XTS?



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

When I up the minimum thread tension level on my Melco XTS I get false bobbin break errors like crazy. When I turn the bobbin break senor off, I can up the level another notch. But if I raise the number more than one, I usually get a bunch of false thread breaks.

Usually the higher the minimum thread tension the better stuff comes out and the better it does in the wash.

I mostly do Pique knit polos. With rip away stabilizers and 2.5 oz stabilizers I usually do 5 or 6 as my minimum.

With heavy duty stuff and a 3.1 oz stabilizer, I'll do a 7 or 8. If there are a lot of walk stitches I'll get false thread breaks at 8. Some of these I want to go higher.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

You can try and turn up the pull compensation. I usually set it at 5-10% also you can adjust the column feed. The lower the column feed the more thread on top of the garment. Turinging it higher uses less top thread n more bobbin.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

what kind of embroidery thread are you using? try changing your thread before making adjustments. certain embroidery threads aren't too strong. i've searched 2 months till i found my "Floriani".


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm using Madiera polyneon #40. I don't get a lot of real thread breaks. Only false thread breaks.



RickyJ702 said:


> what kind of embroidery thread are you using? try changing your thread before making adjustments. certain embroidery threads aren't too strong. i've searched 2 months till i found my "Floriani".


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

nalob said:


> You can try and turn up the pull compensation. I usually set it at 5-10% also you can adjust the column feed. The lower the column feed the more thread on top of the garment. Turinging it higher uses less top thread n more bobbin.


I've never messes with column feed settings. Can you make a global change for the entire embroidery, or do you have to go color by color and make an adjustment to each thread?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes you can change the settings for all needles or set each needle seperately in the color sequence button in Amaya os. 

You should deffinetly play around with the column feed setting and also material setting. Make sure you keep records of what setting you use for each job though.


----------

